# tanks in GTA



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello all,

I was on this site years ago thinking of starting a planted tank, but never actually did it. Well, I'm thinking about it again now.

At the time I was researching before, there was a store called AquaInspirations that had some amazing tanks and equipment. Looks like they are out of business now. Is there a comparable store where I can get similar tanks in the GTA now? I think AI had tanks they were saying were made of "Starglass"? The glass was crystal clear.

Thanks


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi MaxGen,

Here's a link that may be useful www.miraclesaquariums.com

Hopefully someone will come along soon with knowledge of retailers in TO.

This issue has been discussed recently but I forget which thread.

Best of luck.

Jackie


----------



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you Jackie,

I've been doing research since posting this and it looks like I am looking for "Starfire" tanks. I see there is a store in Guelph that sells ADA Starfire tanks, which look like just the thing I want.

In Toronto, I've been visiting different stores to see what they have. I've been to Lucky, NAFB, BigAl's, Magical Aquarium Club and ShrimpFever. None had the ADA Starfire tanks, although ShrimpFever said they can probably order something for me.

My other option is to keep my eye on the classifieds and Kijiji.

Thanks again

Scot...


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Angelfins carries them. there is also a store in pacific mall that I think used to carry them. I haven't been there in years. I forget the name but I'm sure someone here will know the store I'm talking about. 

FWIW I owned a Fire or Fireaqua brand starfire tank and it was a really nice tank. For the cost difference between the 2 i'd get another fire tank in a heartbeat.


----------



## WiredWeasel (Dec 20, 2015)

planter said:


> Angelfins carries them. there is also a store in pacific mall that I think used to carry them. I haven't been there in years. I forget the name but I'm sure someone here will know the store I'm talking about.
> 
> FWIW I owned a Fire or Fireaqua brand starfire tank and it was a really nice tank. For the cost difference between the 2 i'd get another fire tank in a heartbeat.


I agree with planter as I currently own his old one. Still havent filled it up with anything yet though :<


----------



## zenster (Jan 16, 2017)

MaxGen said:


> Thank you Jackie,
> 
> I've been doing research since posting this and it looks like I am looking for "Starfire" tanks. I see there is a store in Guelph that sells ADA Starfire tanks, which look like just the thing I want.
> 
> ...


Which Big Al's did you check out? I know for sure that Scarborough and Mississauga are stocking low iron crystal clear tanks made by Seapora. If you want the best then buy an ADA. If you want almost as good as an ADA but at half the price then get a Seapora.


----------



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

I was at the Scarborough location and I did see those Seapora tanks that looked nice. I was going to do some research on them since I didn't know anything about them.

They are low iron as you say, and it looks like they are using clear silicone now, instead of black, which they seemed to be using before. I like the look of them.

I have my eye on the 17Gal. The ADA60-P from Angelfins with shipping to me in Toronto is $200 +tax. The 17Gal Seapora is half the price. Since this will be my first planted tank, I think the Seapora would be a perfect start for me.

The only thing I can't find about them is the glass thickness. If anyone has one, could you measure it for me? ...the ADA is 6mm.

Thanks for suggesting the Seapora, I think you have saved me $100


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Try M&J Aquarium he has rimless tanks. His number is 647-222-6555


----------



## zenster (Jan 16, 2017)

MaxGen said:


> I was at the Scarborough location and I did see those Seapora tanks that looked nice. I was going to do some research on them since I didn't know anything about them.
> 
> They are low iron as you say, and it looks like they are using clear silicone now, instead of black, which they seemed to be using before. I like the look of them.
> 
> ...


Yes, the Seapora low irons are using clear silicone but one thing I noticed is that the silicone job is not as nice as ADAs. However, its hardly noticeable unless you look up close. As for the thickness I'm only going by eye-balling but it looks to be the same as the ADA 60P (I own one). Wish I could give you a more accurate answer but perhaps have a 2nd look and bring a measuring tape with you? I know Angelfins offers free shipping on orders over $195. You're going to need soil anyways so if you do decide on the 60P you'll easily hit that $195 target for free shipping. Unless of course free shipping doesn't cover heavy bulky items like tanks and bags of soil.


----------



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

Well... I bit the bullet and ordered the 60P from Angelfins. I was able to order some substrate without an additional bulk shipping charge, and some miscellaneous items as well. Shipping was free...

It's Sunday evening and they have already been in touch with me about my order. So far I'm impressed with Angelfins.

I need help with a light now. Will start a new thread.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Salinger (Jan 1, 2018)

I was looking on Angelfins but all the ADA tanks are cubes and I want something with more length. I like the 22 gallon rimless, but a) it's been sold out for ages b) they don't ship, I'd have to find my way to Guelph to pick it up and c) it's "Mr. Aqua" brand which I've never heard of and no idea how good or bad it is.

It's weird but of all the pieces you need to set up your aquarium, the tanks seem to be the most difficult to research online. I understand the difficulties in shipping a large glass case (most of the aquariums on Amazon have low ratings due to such a huge number arriving shattered) but at least they could put them on their websites to let potential customers know what's available. Big Al's, for example, has no tanks on their site over 15 gallons, and then only in kits but have far more offerings in-store.


----------



## zenster (Jan 16, 2017)

MaxGen said:


> Well... I bit the bullet and ordered the 60P from Angelfins. I was able to order some substrate without an additional bulk shipping charge, and some miscellaneous items as well. Shipping was free...
> 
> It's Sunday evening and they have already been in touch with me about my order. So far I'm impressed with Angelfins.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your purchase. Did you also purchase the corresponding Garden Mat for your 60P? Its recommended to put something undermeath rimless tanks to act as a "cushion" for uneven surfaces. If not you can always use a yoga mat.


----------



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

Ordered the garden mat an hour ago. I was prepared to pay for shipping since this was a separate order. I didn't ask them to combine the item and refund my shipping.

Just got notified that they refunded my shipping without me even asking for it. Top notch!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Angelfins are good to deal with. I've ordered from them before with no issues whatsoever


----------

